# Lowrance won’t power on?



## EJC

Can’t get anything out of my Lowrance Elite 4 HDI. I’ve got a fully charged battery and I’m getting 12.5 volts at the power plug where it hooks to the unit. Any ideas?


----------



## BoosterC

Do you have a friend with a Elite Head that you can plug yours into to see if it will power up, or his is head to your cabling?  This would isolate between the head and your cabling connectors.  I know you are  measuring 12.5 v but that doesn't guarantee the pins are making contact.


----------



## EJC

Wish I knew someone else with an Elite but unfortunately I don’t.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy

My Lowrance had pin contact issues.


----------



## JohnK

I've got a Lowrance in a box somewhere that the push buttons are bad. It turns itself on when it feels like it. Works great, just have to pull the cable out to keep it off. You may have a defective button too.


----------



## Angel Eyes

Have a Lowrance that you have to push the plug in the back stupid hard to make contact.  Buying Garmin next time.


----------



## LTZ25

Cut power then reconnect and turn unit on .


----------



## kennybryan

Can you take it by a cabelas or bass pro to test it? Is it under warranty?


----------



## EJC

No it’s not under warranty. I’ve tried everything that I know of. New connections from battery to unit along with new fuse and still get nothing. Cleaned terminals and nothing. Guess I’ll be contacting Lowrance?


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy

EJC said:


> No it’s not under warranty. I’ve tried everything that I know of. New connections from battery to unit along with new fuse and still get nothing. Cleaned terminals and nothing. Guess I’ll be contacting Lowrance?



Got mine to work by cramming little bits of aluminum foil in holes connecting to the two power pins to ensure contact.  The female side had gotten a bit wider and looser over the years, and the aluminum foil bits ensure good contact.


----------



## BoosterC

EJC said:


> No it’s not under warranty. I’ve tried everything that I know of. New connections from battery to unit along with new fuse and still get nothing. Cleaned terminals and nothing. Guess I’ll be contacting Lowrance?


Hmmmm,  new battery connections. Did you possibly reverse the polarity when you made the  new connections?    I pulled that dumb move on my trolling motor when put in new batteries and reran wiring. The sonar unit will be circuit protected internally with diodes to keep it from turning on with reversed polarity.


----------



## EJC

BoosterC said:


> Hmmmm,  new battery connections. Did you possibly reverse the polarity when you made the  new connections?    I pulled that dumb move on my trolling motor when put in new batteries and reran wiring. The sonar unit will be circuit protected internally with diodes to keep it from turning on with reversed polarity.



Haha no


----------



## LTZ25

My HDS 7 died the same death , just replaced it and moved on , it was 9 years old .


----------



## Burton

If you want it, I will send you this one.  I think it's a Hook 4?  Not sure, it came with my 2017 Tracker 195.

Right now it's just taking up space in my garage.  It could be a lesser model though, I can check when I get home.


----------



## EJC

Burton said:


> If you want it, I will send you this one.  I think it's a Hook 4?  Not sure, it came with my 2017 Tracker 195.
> 
> Right now it's just taking up space in my garage.  It could be a lesser model though, I can check when I get home.View attachment 986973



Very nice gesture! I’d be glad to pay shipping. I’ll pm you and we can go from there.


----------

